# Company of the Bitter Blade, Reborn! OOC Thread



## Patlin (Nov 16, 2004)

We've recently lost a DM to real life concerns, as discussed here in our out of character thread.

The adventure thread hasn't gone very far yet, but we've got a pretty good chemistry going between the PCs.  I'd really like to continue with it, if anyone is willing to take over as DM.

Here's the cast for any interested DM.

Hope someone can help us out!


----------



## Patlin (Nov 17, 2004)

I should mention we're interested in keeping the characters together.  I don't think anyone would mind if the adventure was something completely different and completely that of the new DM.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 23, 2004)

Just a little BUMP to show a united front ...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 24, 2004)

*Shall we dance?*

Hey folks,

I've been reading your OOC and IC postings and I am interested in taking over DMing your group if you're interested.  I recently purchased the Eberron CS book, and have been familiarizing myself with it slowly.

I have no problem if you want to keep your current characters/backgrounds.  I think planning a campaign around a well-known theme or concept can be a wonderful tool for generating ideas.  Personally, I've been wanting to run a D&D "Firefly" game (based on the Joss Whedon sci-fi series) for a while.

Since I don't know what adventure Sidekick was running, I can't continue your current game, of course.  Would you guys be interested in running "Shadows of the Last War"?  Since I already own it, and since I am already running another game (see my sig), it would not mean a huge time-committment for me.  There's also a lot of Cyrian stuff in this adventure, which I could tailor more to fit into your background.  I know that at least one of you has read the adventure, but as long as he/they don't take advantage of OOC knowledge, that's okay with me.  If you guys aren't interested, I'd also be interested in running "Queen of the Burning Eyes" or "Fallen Angel", both from Dungeon magazine, or even a suped-up "Forgotten Forge".

Let me know what y'all think about all this.

Blue


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 25, 2004)

I would be interested in Shadows (I've read it, but can definitely only know things Tok would know...I am good about not metagaming).  I wouldn't even be upset with our back-story being changed slightly to the gist of "We got together after the end of the war (as stated in our history) and traveled around, trying to find a place to settle.  We found Sharn and happened across a brutal murder that got us involved with a certain Lady Eladryn and a quest for a schema. (AKA, we have just come off of finishing the Forgotten Forge, and are spending some down-time in Sharn, looking for work/messages from Lady E concerning future work...biding our time until we can figure out a way to learn a little more about Sharn."

Anyway, my two cents.  I would love to get Tok back into action!


----------



## Patlin (Nov 25, 2004)

Any adventure is OK with me.  I've avoided reading any of the eberron stuff to date.  Thank you for being willing to take over!


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 25, 2004)

Great! Thanks Blue Genie for having us. 

Like I said before, I read SotLW but not Queen of the Burning Eyes and Fallen Angel. While I think I can separate my knowledge from my character's, it still makes the adventure less fun when you know what's coming. However, SotLW is still a pretty good adventure. Just run what you want, I'll probably be happy with it.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 26, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Like I said before, I read SotLW but not Queen of the Burning Eyes and Fallen Angel. While I think I can separate my knowledge from my character's, it still makes the adventure less fun when you know what's coming. However, SotLW is still a pretty good adventure. Just run what you want, I'll probably be happy with it.



I agree that being in a game that you already know the storyline for can be less fun, so I'll probably go with one of the pre-published Dungeon Adventures.  As I am away from home for the holidays, I'm afraid you'll have to wait until next week for all of this to begin.  Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 29, 2004)

Now this is some great news and I am once again looking forward to playing in Eberron.  Thanks for the save Blue_Genie!!!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

So here's a question: is everyone from the Rogue's Gallery thread still in the game?  I'm trying to rework some of the encounters to fit the party level, so an exact count would be useful.
Thanks,
Blue


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 1, 2004)

In case there is a question, I'm in!


----------



## Patlin (Dec 1, 2004)

I believe that the Party consists of Anvuss, Tok, Magnus, and Hobbes.  I was hoping Badger might be back with Kort, but it would appear not.  Kolikeos apparently decided his style didn't mix well with the rest of us, so I assume he won't be back.

Sum up: Probably 4 level 2 characters, maybe five.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2004)

I would love to join as a late addition to fill the space if needed. I love the Eberron setting from what I have read. Please keep me in mind.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 1, 2004)

*OOC stuff*

Thanks for the info, folks.

OK, I've decided that I'd like to run "Queen with Burning Eyes" from Dungeon #113.  None of you have read it, right?  If you have, please tell me now, and I'll pick a different adventure.  And of course, if you have access to this issue of Dungeon, don't read it unless you want to spoil some of your fun (although I will be changing a few things here and there).

Since you're all 2nd level, I'd like to pretend that we've run "Forgotten Forge" from the back of the Eberron Campaign Sourcebook.  When we start, I'll be giving you a few minor items which you would have picked up during this adventure.

In case you want to tweak your characters, given that you have two less players now, I allow anything from the Core Rulebooks, and stuff from the Complete Books that make sense in Eberron.  I'm also a big fan on the Complete Book of Eldritch Might, but since none of you are really spellcasters, that probably apply to you.

Once we start the game, I generally prefer to make all the die rolls, and run combat round-by-round.  As I am still fairly new at this PbP thing, please feel free to pass on any helpful advice you might have.

This week is pretty crazy-busy for me, but I hope to get the first IC post up by the end of this weekend at the latest.

Look forward to playing with you all!

Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 1, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I would love to join as a late addition to fill the space if needed. I love the Eberron setting from what I have read. Please keep me in mind.



It's OK with me, Bobitron, plus I can vouch for you!      Eberron and the Iron Kingdoms have some things in common.  Might be interesting to explore the parallels, plus the group could use a rogue or another spellcaster.  I'd also be more than willing to allow psionic characters, since it's already built into the campaign setting.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> It's OK with me, Bobitron.      Eberron and the Iron Kingdoms have some things in common.  Might be interesting to explore the parallels.




Thanks, Alex. Let's see what the other players think. I don't want to barge in.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 1, 2004)

My only request is that you read our histories, and find a good way that yours could interlock with ours.  I am rather attached to the displaced-Cyren group-thing we have going on!


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think we all are.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2004)

If it is OK with all, I will post a character later today with a background, and the players can read it over and decide if it fits or not.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 1, 2004)

That sounds good.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm good with it all and I have not read the adventure.  I am enjoying the ex-cyran thing we got going and would love to continue with this theme.  Looking forward to re-starting this adventure.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi all! Here's my character, I picked a ranger to add some much-needed stealth to the party. I will post pics of the character sheet in this thread, and if everyone approves, I will post him in the RG thread in a text-type style. Thanks for the consideration, any input is welcome!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

Pg 1


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

Pg 2-4


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 2, 2004)

Just be aware, Bobitron, that the current adventure will be discontinued, and we'll be setting the new one in the default city of Sharn.  Some of your backstory will change a bit because of that.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 2, 2004)

I've just read the background and, besides what Blue Genie said, it looks fine to me. There's just one small thing ...







> In 944 yk, he was called ...



I'm guessing you meant 994 because otherwise, your character is quite old.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 2, 2004)

Looks good to me and I think we ar all going to have a fun time with this.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 2, 2004)

Glad to have you Bobitron!  Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> I've just read the background and, besides what Blue Genie said, it looks fine to me. There's just one small thing ...I'm guessing you meant 994 because otherwise, your character is quite old.




Hehe, got me there. I'm still getting used to the calander. Was that a typing error or brainfart? Hard to say.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 2, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> ...we'll be setting the new one in the default city of Sharn.  Some of your backstory will change a bit because of that.




Fine with me. That was just something I threw together to get me in the party. 

Are we planning on starting this coming weekend?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 3, 2004)

Added my character to the Gallery thread


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm afraid that this weekend is turning out to be way busier than I thought it was going to be.  I don't think I'll get a chance to post the first IC post Fri, Sat, or Sun.  Monday is probably the best bet.  Sorry about the delay, but I'm going to be out of town for the majority of the weekend.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 3, 2004)

Not a problem.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

*Title change*

Patlin, would you mind changing the title of this thread to something like Company of the Bitter Blade (OOC) or something like that?  I thought it might be easier to just convert this thread to our new OOC thread, rather than start a brand new one.

Thanks,

Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

I've started the new IC thread!

It's HERE.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Blue_Genie, woudl you like us to help out with the rolling of dice by using www.invisiblecastle.com or do you want to make them all.  I only suggest this as it might speed things up and would take some of the weight of DMing a PbP off of your sholders.

In the end makes no real difference to me.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Hey Blue_Genie, woudl you like us to help out with the rolling of dice by using www.invisiblecastle.com or do you want to make them all.  I only suggest this as it might speed things up and would take some of the weight of DMing a PbP off of your sholders.
> 
> In the end makes no real difference to me.



Hmm, you make a good point about the work, Elocin.  The reason I had been wanting to make all the rolls is because I like certain things to be unknown.  For instance, you shouldn't know how well your Diplomacy check was.  Maybe the people are humoring you, maybe they only want you to think that you've been persuasive, etc.  Knowing the roll ahead of time kind-of takes the fun out of that.

I guess for combat (where most of the dice rolling is), it matters less, because you can generally see the effects of your actions right away.

You know, Elocin, I've been convinced.  Feel free to roll dice for anything where the result would be immediately obvious (attack rolls, damage, saves, and certain skill checks.)  I'd like to continue making Hide, Search, and any social rolls (Diplo, Bluff, etc).

Blue


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 7, 2004)

My first in-character post in a new game  

Thanks for having me, guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 7, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Hmm, you make a good point about the work, Elocin.  The reason I had been wanting to make all the rolls is because I like certain things to be unknown.  For instance, you shouldn't know how well your Diplomacy check was.  Maybe the people are humoring you, maybe they only want you to think that you've been persuasive, etc.  Knowing the roll ahead of time kind-of takes the fun out of that.
> 
> I guess for combat (where most of the dice rolling is), it matters less, because you can generally see the effects of your actions right away.
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me so whwnever I make a roll I will be using Hobbes as the name so you can follow my rolls on the website.  I will as always post the link on my post.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 7, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> My first in-character post in a new game
> 
> Thanks for having me, guys. Appreciate it.




Glad to have you!  Also, I'd like to thank you again, Blue Genie, for saving our game.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 8, 2004)

Patlin said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like to thank you again, Blue Genie, for saving our game.



Well, I didn't so much as save it and reincarnated it, but you're welcome.  I'm glad to give Eberron a try.

While I am on a subject, what kind of game are you guys interested in running?  The adventure I have selected can be played many different ways, so what kinds of things interest you in a PbP game?  What don't you like?  What are your pet peeves?


----------



## Elocin (Dec 8, 2004)

*Hobbes Player*

Well as this is only my second game I have no idea.  Most of the lives games my group plays is hack and slash which I thoroughly love but I have tried to RP as much a spossible when given the chance (which is often enough) so I am trying to gain better skills at that as well.  I am a pretty good DM but I know compared to other DM's I am sorely lacking in some skills.  I am hoping to see how other people play and DM so I can learn to be better with my game.  So however you want to go about it is fine with me.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 8, 2004)

*Anvuss' Player*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Well as this is only my second game I have no idea.  Most of the lives games my group plays is hack and slash which I thoroughly love but I have tried to RP as much a spossible when given the chance (which is often enough) so I am trying to gain better skills at that as well.  I am a pretty good DM but I know compared to other DM's I am sorely lacking in some skills.  I am hoping to see how other people play and DM so I can learn to be better with my game.  So however you want to go about it is fine with me.




Elocin said it well.  I like hack and slash, but I like roleplaying, too.  The only thing I can think of offhand that I find irritating in PbP gaming is when the game stalls due to lack of posting.      I'll try to let you know if I come up with any usefull suggestions later.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm more into suspense, solving mysteries, and great dialog. Combat is an opportunity to shine, but it slows things down quite a bit online, so I think in general it is best reserved for important events, rather than a random encounter.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 9, 2004)

I also like to roleplay but combat can sometimes be a nice change of pace.

They're also one more things that's important to every game but I feel it's more important in a PbP. It's quite easy, as a DM, to just lead the PCs by the nose. As a player, this can be annoying and detrimental to good RP. The problem is that, in PbP, a little bit of 'leading by the nose' is almost necessary to keep the game moving forward. I think it's important to find a just balance.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 9, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> They're also one more things that's important to every game but I feel it's more important in a PbP. It's quite easy, as a DM, to just lead the PCs by the nose. As a player, this can be annoying and detrimental to good RP. The problem is that, in PbP, a little bit of 'leading by the nose' is almost necessary to keep the game moving forward. I think it's important to find a just balance.



I agree with you there.  It's a very fine line to walk.  The good thing about PbP, is that the pace is so slow (compared with tabletop gaming), that as a GM you can give the players a lot more leeway.  If they go off in an unexpected direction, you always have the time to throw something together on  short notice and even develop whole new sideplots or storylines.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> ...you always have the time to throw something together on  short notice and even develop whole new sideplots or storylines.




I haven't been DM'ing lately because of frustration due to that, but I have to admit this Pbp format is pretty interesting. I'll let you all know if I start up a game.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 10, 2004)

the DM said:
			
		

> Comprehend Languages: (Roll 1) 3 + 10 = 13; (Roll 2) 1 + 10 = 11, failure, materials cost and XP lost.
> Faerie Fire: (Roll 1) 3 + 10 = 13; (Roll 2) 11 + 10 = 21, success!



Ok, I'm not Shaggy and I'm not really familiar with the artificier class, but I think he meant to try again if he failed one of the scroll (i.e. he placed them in order of importance). So, the second attempt (which was successful) should be a second go at Comprehend Languages while Faerie Fire was never attempted.

EDIT: Funny, I just remembered: Magnus has a scroll of comprehend languages. You might want Faerie Fire after all Shaggy.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 10, 2004)

You could also spend another 25gp and 2XP and have another two rolls to create it.

Also, Shaggy, I forget, do the artificers automatically know all the spells off of their spell list, or do they have a limited amount that they know, like the Sorcerers do?  I just noticed that there aren't any infusions listed on your character sheet.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 11, 2004)

They automatically know them all, every level, so I figured it would be better not to list them.  If you want me to, I can.  

I would spend the extra 25 gp and 2 xp, except that I don't have it.  The reason I made as many scrolls as I did, at the levels I did was because it was how much money people lent me to make them.  Stupid limited resources. 

Also, GPEKO figured out what I wanted to do.  BUT he also makes a good point about Faerie fire vs. Comprehend Languages.  Should I assume because I didn't know he had a scroll of Comp Languages, Tok didn't know, or should I assume I was told ahead of time, and would have made a scroll of Faerie Fire instead?  I will do either BG, whichever you say.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 11, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> They automatically know them all, every level, so I figured it would be better not to list them.  If you want me to, I can.



No, that's OK.  I wrote the message from work.  I should have just waited until I got home and checked my Eberron book.  



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Also, GPEKO figured out what I wanted to do.  BUT he also makes a good point about Faerie fire vs. Comprehend Languages.  Should I assume because I didn't know he had a scroll of Comp Languages, Tok didn't know, or should I assume I was told ahead of time, and would have made a scroll of Faerie Fire instead?  I will do either BG, whichever you say.



You can assume that you knew about the other scroll ahead of time.  You guys have been sitting around for a month, and you can assume that you've talked about LOTS of stuff.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi folks,
Just a quick note.  I just started a second job, so my posting will slow until after the holidays.  I'll try and keep the story moving, but if you don't "hear" from me every day, it's because of that.  Keep the faith!
Blue


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm leaving tomorrow for a vacation where I will have no access to the internet. I'll be back on the 28th. Feel free to NPC Magnus. Happy holidays!


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 24, 2004)

I am also going out of town for the weekend, and probably won't be able to post until Monday, the 27th.  I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas.

Blue


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to say that I came down with a bad cold while out of town.  Hopefully I'll be back in a few days!  Sorry, guys, I'm still very into this game, and don't want you to think that I've run out of steam.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 29, 2004)

No problems, Blue. Take your time.

Oh, and I'm back


----------

